# Rawland Sogn



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's my 650b "all-rounder." To be racked and fendered.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

But, but, you changed your avatar! The world just tilted.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Needs more steerer. 
Are those 650 Paselas? Whatever they are, they look nice and cushy.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

JP said:


> But, but, you changed your avatar! The world just tilted.


"Flight 666" was on last night and I became inspired. Up the Irons.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Needs more steerer.
> Are those 650 Paselas? Whatever they are, they look nice and cushy.


This must be the bike with the longest headtube ever.

Grand Bois Hetres. 42mm wide. I want to get a white pair for my P/R.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

nice bike as usual!


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice ride... I've looked long and hard at Rawland bit never pulled the trigger. Somehow, used Lemond poprad discs always find me when I'm ready to buy a Rawland.

How do you like the E3 supernova light? I've got one on the way with a SON20 disc front hub from Peter White to make my dark, winter commure that much better.

singlecross


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

now _that's_ a ht extension!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

In retrospect I should have done more research for my first generator hub light. It's very bright, but doesn't spread the light out to the sides as much as I'd like. It's also so bright that I think it's blinding to oncoming car or bike traffic, which sort of defeats the purpose. It's a good light, just not ideal in some ways for urban use.



singlecross said:


> Nice ride... I've looked long and hard at Rawland bit never pulled the trigger. Somehow, used Lemond poprad discs always find me when I'm ready to buy a Rawland.
> 
> How do you like the E3 supernova light? I've got one on the way with a SON20 disc front hub from Peter White to make my dark, winter commure that much better.
> 
> singlecross


----------

